# 10'6" Lamiglas X-11 Steelhead Spinning Rod



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

10'6" Lamiglas X-11 Steelhead Spinning Rod
Model: LX 106 MS
Two piece
1/8 - 5/8 oz
6-12 lb line
Med light power
Moderate action
Stainless steel Seagate guide frames 

This rod is excellent for casting small spinners, spoons, crappie magnets, and other small panfish or trout lures.

Rod retails for $100. Will sell for $55.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rod now $50.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Can you ship?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Let me check to see about a tube and shipping to you. Zip?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

28379


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. I'll put it in a tube and get a shipping cost to you today.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Shipping will cost $11.10. Let me know if you want the rod. If so, I will PM you the details.

Total Rod plus shipping- $61.10.


----------



## Smith316 (Feb 18, 2021)

Also interested, ship to 28269


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If Slosh doesn't take it, it's yours...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Smith316,

No response from Slosh. Do you still want rod?


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Just confirming I'm gonna have to pass on this one, great deal though!


----------



## Smith316 (Feb 18, 2021)

Sandcrab, I think I sent you a PM? Been years since I did anything other than read fishing reports on this site.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sale pending


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Smith316 said:


> Sandcrab, I think I sent you a PM? Been years since I did anything other than read fishing reports on this site.


PM sent to you...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rod is sold.


----------

